# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  summons

## murdock

unfortunatley it has to do with standard bank again

i get home today to find my wife in tears...apparently the sherrif of the court had just paid her a visit and issued her a summons...for an outstanding debt with standard bank...what i dont understand no identification...no signitures required on any of the documentation for acceptance of the summons...nothing just a pile of papers with stamped signitures

so i enquire about the issue and read the summons...it is for an overdraft facility which she had 3 years ago...they sent her a letter instructing her that they would be reducing her limit by an amount every month...no problem...3 years go by every month the amount is reduced...but unfortunatly one month there is insufficent funds...so my wife being the kind of person she is...goes to the bank and makes arrangement to transfer the outstanding amount...which she does...the lady assisitng her instructs her that all is ok...but she decided to add and additional amount every month by more than twice the amount she has to pay...all is well...not...3 month go by and today she has the sheriff of the court knocking on the front door.

with a summons from Stanley Brodkin Maditsi attorneys...

firstly the summons is not an original...she didnt have to sign for it

the summons has copy across the page...with a stamp and a signiture which is part of the stamp in pink...with the magistrate johanesburg clerk of the court and a case no.

it also has a big red stamp which indicates ACTING SHERIFF 

then on the next page a list of fees and another clerk of the court stamp...but this time a signiture indicating the registrar of the court...with a different date.

one of the things i noted was the attorneys signiture MD BRODKIN ...no signiture...just a stamp with a name on it.

then on the last page a nother stamp which indicates that it is suppose to be a registered letter with a break down of the amount owing plus 15.5 % interest which must be paid in 10 days...

so i get on the blower and have my say i contact a person from this attorney firm...terence the most agrogant asshole i have ever delt with on the phone and ask a few questions...and as usual he is just a callcentre employee who has a template with a couple of answers...but when i start getting my back up because of his attitude i go at him...so he gets to a point wher ehe cannot answer my questions anymnore and puts me thru to the call centre manager...who also cannot answer all my questions merely give me the same reply over and over...when i enquired about the sheriff and indicated that i wa sgona take this matter further...i was told that the sheriff who issued the summons was one of their employees...not actually the sheriff...and that the summons was merely a scaring tactic they use to enforce payments...and that there was no legal action or anything being taking it was merly proceedure...because the account is not actually int he arrears

i request a breakdown of the summons with details about the so called bad debt...they are F^&*d nobody can answer the questions or give details...

so i go back to standard bank and request details...

i am told they cannot understand why there has been a summons issued...who instructed it...as the account is up todate and in fact ina credit for 3 months already.

now here is the joke...the manager at standard bank has given me a contact number to report this incident and strongly advised that i go to hello peter and log a complain...

so who is at fault here standard bank...or these rouges who are making a quick buck

why i say a quick buck because there is a R1000 additional fee for summons and judgement attached to the summons for the attorney.

i am starting to wonder if standard bank dont have an internal issue with the bank where an employee is handing out these instructions to the attorney firm for a small christmas bonus

----------


## IanF

Murdock
That is totally unacceptable. I would contact the law society  and register a complaint about the unprofessional behavior. Then contact the banking ombudsman. and complain about Standard Bank. 
What is happening to our society that this happens!
Good luck and try not to lose your temper.

----------


## daveob

> and try not to lose your temper.


oops. I think that point was passed with the first sentence of the second paragraph of the original post.

Seriously though, would this tactic, together with the "not a real sheriff" bit, not constitute fraud ??

Tell them that you're laying a charge at the police station.

----------


## tec0

Find out how much she is owing pay it back in full close the account get your evidence file the appropriate complaints to the appropriate people find out with whom your wife have spoken inside the banks there must be some kind of log I am sure. Open a case against them personally for misconduct/fraud and sink their boat. Then go to the newspapers get your story published and see if the bank likes that...

Send a letter to the bank in question that will be keeping them responsible for ALL losses.

----------


## murdock

i now have to vefify all the points dicussed in the telephone conversasion...when i advised the call centre person that i was going to take legal action the only reply he could give me...and i quote " if you go to a lawyer it is going to cost you for all the legal fees" then i told him i think not...as i have a mate who is a lawyer who will investigate this summons...his next sentance was..." this is standard proceedure...issuing summons" when he handed me over to the call centre management...i asked her why they had issued summons and requested documentation indicating the 4 outstanding payments....because as the call person indicated it normally takes at least 4 mis payments before they issue a summons or hand over the account.... her response was..." if makes no difference the amount of times...it is proceedure" 

the call centre person also indicated that it could be that the amount paid every month was less than she was suppose to pay...but here is the joke...the bank sent her a letter indicating the amount...to begin with...so it cannot be that.

i am still waiting for the documentation from the attorney firm...pretty much what i suspected.

now i need to find out who issued this summons...to verify if it was actually the sheriff or as the customer call centre indicated it is their own sheriff...i am still trying to understand why no documentation was signed with the person who issued the summons signiture and my wifes signiture...surely when they issue any legal document like a summons which is worth anything there should be a date with a signiture?

----------


## murdock

> oops. I think that point was passed with the first sentence of the second paragraph of the original post.
> 
> Seriously though, would this tactic, together with the "not a real sheriff" bit, not constitute fraud ??
> 
> Tell them that you're laying a charge at the police station.


i think this is what i am gona do this morning...going to the police station to verify the stamps and signitures and validity of the document.

----------

tec0 (21-Dec-11)

----------


## tec0

Just a bit of useless info and a thought or two. I am sure your lawyer friend can correct me on this. I stand to be corrected but the bank is obligated to give you all the information regarding the summons? Then if they are slow or none willing can that then be considered as withholding evidence?

----------


## daveob

> i think this is what i am gona do this morning...going to the police station to verify the stamps and signitures and validity of the document.


I wanna be a fly on the wall for that one. If I can (repeatedly) get copies of a copy of a copy of a web printout certified at the stashun, I doubt they have the expertise / intelligence to decipher that one.

A trip to your lawyer might provide a lot more info. Or what about scanning and sending it to one of the TFSA legal experts via PM ?

----------


## Dave A

This kind of bs really needs to be stopped!

So it's not a real summons - it's a scare tactic?
Unacceptable!

And I think Standard Bank has some explaining to do, particularly if they continue to use the services of this charlatan.

If you're going to do "whatever works", you'd better get used to bad publicity.
If I can add to the list above (law society, hello peter ((only because it *is* Standard Bank and you *do* get to a higher level of support that way)), banking ombusdsman) try the following that might also be interested:

Carte Blanche
Debt Collection Council

----------

tec0 (21-Dec-11)

----------


## tec0

> This kind of bs really needs to be stopped! So it's not a real summons - it's a scare tactic? Unacceptable!


Isn’t that illegal?  

murdock If I were you would ask that question to your lawyer friend. To my knowledge it is illegal to falsify a state document such as a summons? Or am I missing something?

----------


## AndyD

Completely ingoring the ethics which have already been summed up by others, just be very careful, if they have summonsed you and you don't show at the court then they will walk away with a summary judgement. You're life is going to be a lot more miserable if this happens, once they have their judgement it's payday for them, like it or not.

----------


## Dave A

> if they have summonsed you and you don't show at the court then they will walk away with a summary judgement.


I suspect you intended a *default* judgement, but I agree with your point - you definitely need to make sure it is not a valid summons.

Of course in this instance, if it is a valid summons, it puts the phone call that said it isn't a genuine summons into a different light. It might be argued they're trying to trick you into not showing up - grounds for an application for recission for sure.

----------


## SilverNodashi

I'd like to see the outcome of this as well. It's about time we take action against banks and other such institutions who (literally) get away with murder due to their unlawful practices.

----------

tec0 (22-Dec-11)

----------


## AndyD

> I suspect you intended a *default* judgement, but I agree with your point - you definitely need to make sure it is not a valid summons.
> 
> Of course in this instance, if it is a valid summons, it puts the phone call that said it isn't a genuine summons into a different light. It might be argued they're trying to trick you into not showing up - grounds for an application for recission for sure.


Sorry Dave you're right, I meant default judgement. I don't trust these kinda people as far as I could throw then and this is exactly the kind of dirty tricks they'll use to keep you away from the court if they think they can get away with it. Once this happens it's pretty much game set and match.

----------

tec0 (22-Dec-11)

----------


## Blurock

> Murdock
> That is totally unacceptable. I would contact the law society  and register a complaint about the unprofessional behavior. Then contact the banking ombudsman. and complain about Standard Bank.


This is criminal. I am sure there must be a penalty for quoting a false case number. Also do report Standard bank and these monkeys they make use of to the Financial Services Board. http://www.fsb.co.za/  as well as the Banking Association SA http://www.banking.org.za/ 
 :Batman:

----------


## Sparks

Not so sure SB has anything to do with it, this time. They were quick to say it was ahead. I reckon it could be an employee passing details to a pal with a PC trying to rip, possibly gullible, clients off.

----------


## murdock

i quote from a registered letter we have just recieved dated the """26 november 2011"""" the one month outstanding balance and an additional amount of twice the outstanding was already paid 2 months prior to this registered letter...which means effectively the account was ahead by 4 months...at the time this letter was sent.

"we regret to advise you that the .....account  has fallen into arrears.........we have been instructed to proceed further against you,.......

we therefore urge you to contact our offices to make suitable payment arrangements as soon as possible, failing which we will proceed against you which "MAY" result in JUDGEMENT being taken against you and / or the SHERIFF of the COURT attending your RESIDENTIAL or EMPLOYMENT address in oder to execute judgement obtained......................."

----------


## tec0

If you have the paper work to beck yourself up, why allow this kind of abuse? One thing I don’t get the account was 4 months ahead and your wife missed 1 payment “meaning she was 3 months ahead still” or am I missing something?

Also did you speak to the manager in person what did he/she had to say about all of this?

----------


## murdock

i have spoken to my bussiness bank manager and she has spoken to her branch manager...who did a check on the account to verify that the accounts wasnt maybe in an arrears from another time...no indication...from the search carried out....or should i say nothing the managers could identify.

i need to verify the summons before i make any further comments...i have noted another thread with regards to summons...so i plan on taking another look at the summons to verify some info.

you have to be so careful with these people...my mate has been going thru a rather challenging time...he got a call from his mate who enquired about his house for sale in the newspaper...sale of excusion...but he had failed to keep up with his payment agreement and made no attempt to pay the outstanding balances...so i can understand why he lost his house.

unfortunatetly i have been busy trying to complete some out standing projects...and with staff on leave i have to work on site myself...at least one good thing has come from me being on site...i have managed to secure enough work to keep me busy for the next 6 months to a year.

----------


## murdock

> If you have the paper work to beck yourself up, why allow this kind of abuse? One thing I don’t get the account was 4 months ahead and your wife missed 1 payment “meaning she was 3 months ahead still” or am I missing something?
> 
> Also did you speak to the manager in person what did he/she had to say about all of this?


no...she got behind with 1 payment...the bank contacted her...then made 1 payment to get it up to date...and at the same time paid an addtional amount over and above the outstanding amount...and since the incident...she has paid more than twice the amount every month.

and yes i have spoken to my bussiness bank manager and she has contacted her branch manager...who indicated they cannot understand why the summons was issued as the account is more than up to date and has been for a couple if months...

when i enquired at the attorney firm about this...i wa told by the call centre clerk that it was because the account was more than 3  month in the arrears...but still todate cannot give me proof...i was then transfered to the call centre manager who advised me that this is not the case...and that the summons was standard procedure for any outstanding amount no matter whether is was 1 month or 4 months.

another issue which has come to light...my wife has also sent numerous emails to this attorney firm indicating that the outstanding amount was paid in full including an addtional amount...and the bank manger had also contacted them after she had spoken to the bank about the problem...a couple of months ago.

----------


## tec0

It is a pity your year is going to end on such a crappy note. Good luck to you and keep us posted please. We can all learn from this.

----------


## Dave A

When it comes to Standard Bank and collections/enforcement, there is little doubt that the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing.

I have been following a case involving an employee and vehicle finance. Despite going under debt administration per the NCA, and despite making all payments as instructed by the debt counsellor, the vehicle was still repossessed and sold at auction - apparently without the knowledge of Standard's Vehicle Finance department!

There is something very  :Crazy:  about their systems when it comes to this sort of thing - a serious disconnect.

----------


## Dave A

Look what was in my inbox from Standard Bank this morning  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Dear Directors
> 
> Fraud is defined as 'unlawful and intentional misrepresentation which can lead to actual or potential disadvantage to another individual or group'. It is the use of fraudulent means to obtain money, assets, or other property owned or held by a financial institution, or to obtain money from bank customers by fraudulently representing a bank or financial institution.
> 
> Unfortunately, fraud comes in many forms ranging from embezzlement to identity theft to counterfeiting, and while the list of possible incidences is exhaustive, there are certain warning signals which can indicate the occurrence of fraud. Always be aware and arm yourself with the tools and knowledge to prevent fraud happening to you and your business.
> 
> Go to .www.standardbank.co.za/securitycentre to find out about the main forms of fraud and what you can do to prevent it!


Just seemed a little ironic given what murdock's dealing with at the moment.

----------


## murdock

i would like to take a step back and review this issue...

my wife was not managing her overdraft properly...because it had got tooo high for her to manage...so instead of it asssiting her it it became a bad debt...so the bank advised her that they would be reducing her limit by xxxx amount ever month....they have no surety...or any form of security against the overdraft...other wise i can bet my bottom dollar they would have already called in all the sureties...she acepted she was at fault and has been paying the amount every month for about 3 years...until about septemeber...for some reason she failed to pay one month...i dont have a problem at this point because you get into debt you must pay your dues...

the bank contacted her and advised her that she was in the arrears by one month...she admitted guilt and paid the 1 month outstanding...at the same time paid and additional amount with was almost double the outstanding balance...she has been paying the amount agreed with the bank and on top of that amount is now also been paying almost twice the amount addtional...i still dont have a problem with this because she is honouring her debt as agreed between her and the bank...she had gone into the bank and made arangements to pay the outstanding balance and the bank agreed...settled as far as i am concerned...unless she default on payment again which she has not done to my knowledge.

then all this kak started...now in the middle of december...months after the arrears was settled.

she then received a (what the call centre advised) was a setion 121 registered letter dated...26 novemeber 2011with a reference number and an attorney firms details advising her that she was in the arrears and should it not be brought up to date immediately would proceed further against her...and the legal cost to her account....it is at this point that i dont understand...the account was not only up to date at this point...but ahead by a couple of months....i can still understand this letter because it might have been in the system and took some time to get to her.

but then then the summons...this is the part i am confused about...the summons is full the full outstanding balance and not the 1 month amount.

the section 121 letter was dated the 26 november and received and signed for in the begining of decemeber

the summons issued by the so called sherif ... 
has a different copy of a registered letter dated the 28/10/201...which is completely different to the section 1231 registered letter she received...via registered mail...and has a full arrears due amount informing her of the interest and rate of interest.
a summons document stamped by the registar of the court 25/11/2011
annexure "A" dated 19/11/2011
cost of law suit
payment sum
interest 
alternative relief?


two things which concern me...

1/ the bank denies any knowledge of the summons...and that as far as they are concerned the account is up to date...as per agreement with the bank.
2/ at the time of all this documentation being issued the account was up to date and ahead...according to the agreement with the bank.

i contacted the clerk of the court jhb this morning and requested advice...

the summons is apparently legit...the fact that there are stamped signitures etc is standard practice nowdays...all the relevant documentation is attached to the summons...
you dont have to sign the for the summons...only if you fill out the notice to defend  or consent of judgement do they then take it further...


so now that we have cleared up that matter...and i know chances are the summons is legit...the next step is to find out from standard bank why the summons was issued if they agree that the account is up todate...i am awaiting their reply


i have been told by a person in the bank...that the bank should have contacted the attorney firm and notified them that the account was up to date...so why didnt they  :Confused:

----------


## murdock

i have just got off the blower with the bussiness bank manager...who has also advised me that they cannot understand why a summons has been issued as the account is up to date and also noted that there has been internal enquiries into this matter.

i have tried on numerous occassion this morning to get hold of standard bank legal department...but the line just goes dead every time i get transfered.


in defence...the response from STANLEY BRODKIN MADITSI...it is standard proceedure for them to issue a summons...which indicates to me that it is a bullying tatics to get people to pay up...regardless of the consequences...and if i dont like i should fill out the notice to defend and that i will be liable for all the fees and costs...another scarying tactic knowing what we all know about court cases... the only people who get rich from them are the lawyers.


if this takes until next year this time to get to the bottom of this so it...i am so tired of attornies and companies screwing the man on the street...and we are supose to be the best protected in the world...from where i am sitting it doesnt look like it.

and i am gona say this...if she had the attitude that the bank can go scr*w themselves and run from her problem i would have stepped down and walked away from this and left her to fight her own battle...the fact that she has made numerous attempt to resolve this issue with the bank and paid additional funds into the account to prevent it from happening again..i will support her all the way to court if i have to.

----------


## tec0

If I may, Consider going to the bank corner the manager and make him type out and sign a letter that her account to their knowledge is in order. Select to defend yourself in court. Talk to your lawyer and hand a copy of this letter in as your defence. 

Step two talk to your lawyer about a countersue and if it would be possible to report Standard bank legal division to the appropriate legal boards. Remember you are only reporting them. Not making a case against them. 

Once all is said and done, use the advice given here contact every tom dick and harry institution that is suppose to protect people against this type of thing. I am sure your lawyer will know where to start.    

Take names and numbers and make it your personal business to make sure these institutions give you full reports. When all of this is done, collect all the reports and go back to your lawyer. If he think you have a case consider a countersue upon his recommendation. “If you wish to go this far” 

Or just keep all the reports and stuff handy for “next time”

One thing about banks they tend to be cold hearted and relentless so in my opinion repay them in kind. But this is just a thought you can do whatever you feel like doing.

----------


## IanF

I agree with Teco, just one twist type up the letter before you see the bank manager with what he has told you and ask him to sign that. People are lazy so if you make it easy for them they will try and help you. :Yes:

----------


## Dave A

Actually, just a letter confirming that the account is currently in good standing probably woud be enough for now. I wouldn't press for much more out of the folk at the branch as they may get windy and not give you anything at all in writing.

Then file the intention to defend, raise the issue of jurisdiction and request that the matter be heard in Pinetown or Durban.
Slap down the letter of good standing as part of pleadings.

And ask for dismissal with costs payable by the plaintiff  :Devil2: 

In terms of the original OD facility reduction agreement, how much longer before the OD facility hits zero?

----------

AndyD (23-Dec-11), tec0 (24-Dec-11)

----------


## murdock

the bussiness bank manager replied to me this afternoon with an apology...as she did her own investigation into the account...which is not her job as she only deals with bussiness...but advised me that the account is in order and up to date...and has personally reported the incident to the legal department and given me a reference number.

----------

tec0 (24-Dec-11)

----------


## Dave A

I really hope it works out, murdock.

----------


## tec0

I wish she send you an e-mail... That said you cannot ignore the summons. I would do as Dave suggested go into court allow your lawyer to explain the situation with the reference number if you don’t have any documentation and hope it is enough... If not you can ask for some more time and perhaps you lawyer can ask for a court-order to release all information and why not call the manager you spoke to as a witness? 

Other than that;




> And ask for dismissal with costs payable by the plaintiff


It is really good advice.

----------


## murdock

if this was my summons and i was treated like this...they would have already had the notice to defend...i would have paid my lawyer mate to take on this case just to prove a point...but unfortunately it is my wifes...and she doesnt want to make this a public issue...she just wants them to leave her alone so she can pay off the balance and be done with standard bank...she has already moved all her accounts to another bank.

i take my hat off to my wife...she puts up with a lot with me and unfortunatly has to suffer sometimes when i decide to prove a point...like with the water and lights issue...i can assure you many other women would have left aready...i know my first wife did...i will respect her decision and leave this were it is for now...unless she decides to take it further.

thanks for the advice.

this unfortunatly is one of the reasons we as south africans are bullied like we are because we stand down to easy...they steal our money and squander it...people hijack us and walk all over us because we throw our hands in the air and just give...we allow people to drug our daughters and rape them...we allow people to get away with bullying us like this issue...we allow our children to listen to music which if you just took the time to listen to the words would be horrified...and realise why they turning into the little dispespectfull monster they are...it is sad but true.

----------


## murdock

just to throw a little fuel in the fire....they debited her account for her garage card which is already paid up and closed....eeeeiish...i wonder how many millions they make every month out of this kind of ooops....you got to look at the numbers...if it only happens to a few people there is no gain...but if you take R500 off enough peoples accounts you start looking at a sizeable amount of interest...like my ex father in law always says...his profit margin is only 2.5 % but when you are turning over 5 million rand a month...it becomes a worthwhile....thats R125 000 per month...some small companies dont even turnover that amount of money per month...never mind profit....50 million in loans last year...a couple ooops along the way...you do the maths.

she has paid off both her credit card and garage card and only has her overdaft to pay off which will be finalised this year...small steps...(just to answer daves question)

i went to the hellopeter this morning to see what standard bank complaint look like...and as i suspected it is full...but what gets to me is the responses are all similar and the ones i went into to see if they had been sorted out...none of then had any feedback with the problem being resolved...this could be because the person who complained was just tooo lazy to go back and report that the issue is resolved or the service was just not up to standard.

----------


## Dave A

> i went to the hellopeter this morning to see what standard bank complaint look like...and as i suspected it is full...but what gets to me is the responses are all similar and the ones i went into to see if they had been sorted out...none of then had any feedback with the problem being resolved...this could be because the person who complained was just tooo lazy to go back and report that the issue is resolved or the service was just not up to standard.


I'm afraid that is where hellopeter isn't so hot - you don't really get to see any detailed feedback on the website. However, when it comes to Standard Bank I can tell you that you *will* get a phonecall from someone who *will* take a proper look at the issues raised.

----------


## gac

Murdoch, I really do feel your anger in this matter and it certainly seems very questionable. 

There are a number of these "scavenger" firms around who feed off the Banks, and generally they are those firms who cant cut it in the main stream legal profession. I think the important thing to realise is that they ONLY get paid if they successfully collect on an outstanding debt, so of course they are tempted to act at ouside of the law to try and collect amounts. Sadly, most of the employees of these firms are not properly legally qualified and they earn a living on commissions on the amounts they collect, so they push their luck legally. Notwitstanding these firms are responsible for the acts of the people representing them and therefore reporting thtem both to the Banks, Law Society and Ombudsman is very good advice.

I dont think 1 can lay the blame at the door of the Bank as their dealings with these firms is arms length and any wrong doing on the part of the Banks would be extremely difficult to prove.

If the Bank says they're happy with the status of the repayments, get it in writing, and then advise this low life firm you have a letter from the Bank confirming that all is in order & should they attempt to process this matter further you will sue them for malpractise and misrepresentation.

I wouldn't lose any sleep over it or allow it to get under your skin.

----------


## gac

One thing I forgot to mention in my earlier post is that im l probability your wife signed an acknowledgement of debt somewhere along the way OR a document accepting that if any repayment arrangement is breached, the entire outstanding amount becomes due an payable immediately. It could well be that these monkeys were advised by the Bank somewhere along the line, either in an automatically generated report or per letter, that your wife defaulted on the 1 months payment arrangement and this has led the to do what they've done.

Notwithstanding how their action may have arisen, the advice given above is all good and should be followed. If a Court Date has been set get the OK letter from the Bank, notify these goats, enter a Notice to Defend and present it in Court if you have to.

Good on you to make a stand Murdoch. Rooting for you.

----------


## murdock

some feedback...this has gone very hush hush...there is apparently an internal enquiry...because of the complaint lodged by the bank manager (women) against the rude call centre member and his manner in which he speaks to customers and bank staff members...seems he has a problem with women...and his manners when it comes to communicating with women...maybe his wife is abusing him at home so he takes it out on customers and women in general.

the summons...well thats just a joke...no one quite knows their arse from thier elbows on this matter...and it has just become a finger pointing issue...all i can say...its like dealing with the majority of big companies in this country...so much for being one of the best protected customers in the world...it just doesnt work in a third world country.

----------


## tec0

If anything I find that hitting hard via the Media and other such systems can become a real problem for big companies. There are people to go and complain too even banks have custodians. Finding them is never easy lodging a complaint is always a pain but sometimes you get a motivated person inside this structure that is willing to kick a$$ and take names. 

Unlawful practice remains unlawful, it doesn't matter how you sugar coat it. Normally banks want to handle things internally because partly they don't want the trouble you can cause if you go to the right people and use the right systems available to you.

I think a bit of research can help with this, first find out who banks answer too, then find out how to get in contact with them and figure out how there system works. Eventually one will be able to make enough waves for them to take one seriously.

Knowing that banks become relentless when it comes to getting their money back one may feel that we then must also be relentless if the banks treats one unfairly.

----------


## Norri

This is also where it's useful to have recording software on your phone so you have evidence stacked up against them. I used to record all my calls for this reason but, since I got my new phone, I haven't been and it's dangerous. Go ahead and find phonecall recording software that works on your cell and use it.

----------


## murdock

generalising about big companies...i do feel i need to mention some good feed back i heard this weekend about unilever...they backup thier products...the customer who was commenting...said that her experience was pleasant and was rather amazed considering the item was a free promotional product...yet they still made the effort to replace it...now that is service.

----------


## Blurock

> first find out who banks answer too, then find out how to get in contact with them and figure out how there system works. Eventually one will be able to make enough waves for them to take one seriously.



The Code of Banking Practice (the Code) provides valuable safeguards for bank clients. It should assist you to understand how members of the Banking Council should relate to personal and/or small business clients in South Africa.
Copies of the Code are available from The Banking Council South Africa. You can also view the Code on The Banking Councils website at www.banking.org.za or on your banks website. The contact details of the Ombudsman for Banking Services appear on The Banking Council's website and you can also obtain more information from the website www.obssa.co.za.

Make your voice heard.  :Batman:

----------


## golf1234john@gmail.com

Good Day 

Please can someone help me, I have received a message from FNB collection arm, saying they going to issue a summons for a default judgment that was issued in 2010. Can they issue another summon?

----------


## AndyD

I'm not a legal professional but as far as I know if they obtained a judgment it doesn't prescribe or expire and they can summons you if you haven't complied with it.

----------

